
Show HN: FlexDict – Deeply Nested Python Dictionaries with Ease - berkayozturk
https://github.com/ozturkberkay/FlexDict
======
lrobinovitch
This is cool! Would easily replace the slightly tricky to grok code I came
across to make a binary trie last week:

    
    
      # in for loop:
          node = trie
          for char in number:
              node = node.setdefault(char, {})
      

(from here: [https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/maximum-
xor/forum](https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/maximum-xor/forum))

